# dhcpcd suddenly stopped working for wireless iface

## blamothe

i've got a macbook pro with the broadcom-sta driver. everything was working fine yesterday morning, then i put the machine to sleep (which i've done many many times before) and went to work. when i came back and woke the machine up, the network was not connected. wpa_supplicant reported that everything was connected ok, but ping did not work. i tried dhcpcd -k followed by dhcpcd eth1, and it timed out and used the old (invalid) lease. i tried bringing the interface down and back up, rebooting multiple times, deleting the old dhcpcd leases, all to no avail. it isn't an issue with the network because macos works as well as my other machine that runs linux. dhcpcd just stopped working and i have no idea why.

----------

## Rexilion

 *blamothe wrote:*   

> i've got a macbook pro with the broadcom-sta driver. everything was working fine yesterday morning, then i put the machine to sleep (which i've done many many times before) and went to work. when i came back and woke the machine up, the network was not connected. wpa_supplicant reported that everything was connected ok, but ping did not work. i tried dhcpcd -k followed by dhcpcd eth1, and it timed out and used the old (invalid) lease. i tried bringing the interface down and back up, rebooting multiple times, deleting the old dhcpcd leases, all to no avail. it isn't an issue with the network because macos works as well as my other machine that runs linux. dhcpcd just stopped working and i have no idea why.

 

If you really didn't change anything at all and the wireless worked okay before. Then I think your card may have be broken. Does it still detect the card when booting? Do you see a list of networks?

----------

## blamothe

the card definitely is not broken. it's a dual boot system, and when i boot into macos the wireless network works fine. i can't think of anything that i did. i did add some network credentials through wpa_gui for a different network that i joined on sunday night, but it worked fine then and up untill wednesday night. it was working just fine wednesday morning, i put the machine to sleep, and when i got back from work it didn't work at all.

----------

## Rexilion

 *blamothe wrote:*   

> the card definitely is not broken. it's a dual boot system, and when i boot into macos the wireless network works fine. i can't think of anything that i did. i did add some network credentials through wpa_gui for a different network that i joined on sunday night, but it worked fine then and up untill wednesday night. it was working just fine wednesday morning, i put the machine to sleep, and when i got back from work it didn't work at all.

 

Try to reset your AccessPoint. Did anything get updated? The card won't working because nothing has changed :p .

----------

## b0nafide

Can you join your network manually using ifconfig and iwconfig?

----------

## blamothe

the network is wpa, so i can't use if/iwconfig. wpa_supplicant joins the network and connects to the ap fine. the problem comes with dhcpcd. when trying to get a lease, it times out and tries to use the old lease, which never works. i am certain that nothing changed with the access point, and, like i said, my other linux machine as well as the same machine running mac os works just fine.

----------

## UberLord

If you're using dhcpcd-5.1.x, then upgrade to 5.1.5 as that fixes that you describe when trying to reload an old lease.

----------

## blamothe

i'm using dhcpcd 4.0.15, as that is the latest available for my amd64 keyword. when i switch to ~amd64, it only offers to upgrade it to 5.1.4. i still don't get why it stopped working. it worked before.

----------

## blamothe

its got to be a wireless issue, because dhcpcd works fine with the ethernet interface. that's the only clue i've been able to find so far.

----------

## Rexilion

 *blamothe wrote:*   

> its got to be a wireless issue, because dhcpcd works fine with the ethernet interface. that's the only clue i've been able to find so far.

 

Then there is one last viable option I can think of which is that your friendly neighbours have stronger wireless equipment installed than you  :Smile:  . I had these problems too, switching to router to another broadcast channel helped. I'm sorry I can't be of more assistance to you, I'm really poking in the dark here (altough, I beleive that this might above). If this does not work, could you please post your full dmesg after trying to associate with it and using DHCP.

----------

## blamothe

so, this is officially spooky. after about a week of it not working, it mysteriously started working again. i tried it many times through many rebooting over that week, and it didn't work at all, forcing me to use mac osx for most of my work. i rebooted in to linux and did a quick check and it worked. i can guarantee that nothing was changed this time that would have caused it to start working, so i'm guessing it has to have something to do with the timeout value on my linux machine and the network. i'm not sure if that explains it either because i have another linux machine that never stopped working. i can't explain it, but i'm glad it works. i'm just hoping that it doesn't mysteriously stop working again.

----------

## blamothe

and now it's stopped working again. i was online everything working fine, then my connection suddenly dropped. i tried re-running dhcpcd but it timed out as before, i stopped and restarted the interface runscript, and i've even shut down and waited overnight to reboot to no avail. this is truly annoying. any help would be appreciated. thanks.

----------

## blamothe

i still can't understand this problem. it works fine for a while, then it suddenly stops working, and stays that way for a week or two, then it suddenly starts working again. i can't for the life of me understand what is going on. i think it has something to do with the broadcom-sta driver, but i have yet to have any luck finding anyone else who has this problem or a way to fix it. it's not my router because my other linux machine connects to it just fine. it's not my actual wireless card because i can reboot into macosx and wireless works just fine. there has to be someone out there with this problem too.

----------

## mounty1

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=286456 For some reason, the maintainer is not fixing this bug, although he continuing to maintain the package.

----------

